# Why didn't my FET work? PLEASE READ.



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok ladies, I know there are rarely any DEFINITE reasons (for a failure)for all this ART stuff, but can any of you please give me some possibilities (maybe why your own failed, someone you know of, something you read, anything!)  My follow up appointment isn't until next month, and to be honest the Dr probably will have less advice than you knowledgable women.  I think we actually have better info than the consultants to be honest!    Anyway, I just had a failed FET.  We used 2 blastocysts (1-2 grade 5% thaw damage)...Last time, with the fresh ICSI, we again had two blastos of superb quality, however I was mildly OHSS (matter?).  My endo was 8mm six days before the transfer, the eejits didn't measure it on the day. (normal?  probably not.  Clane, co Kildare   Why Why why?  They obviously didn't implant...why?  Could my DH's sperm be dodgy?  Does that matter with a blast?  Please, if anyone has ANY possibilities they could throw out please do!


----------



## gingerline (May 4, 2010)

Hey there


I dont know why you're embryos would have implanted but wanted to let you know i understand what you're going though.  I had my 1st ivf cycle recently and the two embryos they popped back in didnt implant,  iv just had my review appointment and didnt get any answers or reasons even though they were top notch embryos.  Having fet in june and apparently theres a lower chance of that working than with fresh.


I dont think there are rules with stuff like this and nothings guarenteed but its very hard for us ladies when the outcome means so much to us


take care xx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi lychee

I know how you feel! I was desperately wanting to find a reason why treatment didnt work so we would have something to change for next attempt. My fresh cycle was textbook until ET - stim for 9days, 14eggs > 4 good blasts. Had eSET 4AA blast but BFN. Told that because ET was tricky the trauma could have triggered prostaglandin release which can cause uterine spasms and prevent implantation. Was SO hoping for a straightforward ET this time but it was way worse than before. Found out I have a very tilted uterus with a right angle turn to manouvre at the internal os before they can get to uterine cavity so not looking good for next attempt. Not sure what can be done.

I think its just a game of chance. In a way wish I wasnt pinning so much on ET as now I feel that this hasnt worked already. In my sensible head I am telling myself not to be so silly and I could still get a BFP.

Anyway, my point is maybe its better just to think that you've been unlucky rather than find something to blame that you cant change?

Sorry, back to your question - other reasons for implantation failure....
Immune issues - ?treated with clexane/prednisolone/aspirin/ high dose folate
Lining issue - too thin, not enough progesterone support?

Sorry I'm not an expert but did a lot of research after my failed cycle. 
Hope this helps

Mx


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Lychee

Sorry for your BFN

I agree with Minimay, about immune stuff, have you had any testing??  Have a look on the immunology section so that you can go to your review fully armed with questions and some background.  I had to be quite forceful to get my 1st consultant to agree to testing

Didnt know about the ET trauma.....always had quite difficult trf in the past but had 1 fresh +ve and 2 FET -ve

Good luck

Izzy
x


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi ladies, so sorry it did not work. I was found to have a blood disorder, once treated i stayed pregnant at the very next attempt, although my results took 6 months on the NHS.
Minimay, don't be too disheartened with the tilted Uterus i also suffer with this and on my first transfer it was a registrar doing it and no consultant was in the hospital, they were just about to call one of them when he finally managed to do it, in all it took over half an hour. all my future transfers were done by consultants and only one was pleasant and painless and that still resulted in a BFN, on my final go when i got a BFP they used forceps to pull it straight, it causes severe period type paind but i was told would not affect the outcome which was true, i got twin boys from that cycle.
good luck to yo all, hope your dreams come true


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Beachbaby

I am so happy for you and also so glad that you shared your experience with us. My consultant had to use forceps to straighten my uterus during ET this cycle and for the first few days after I was convinced that it was already a lost cause. Your story gives me much needed hope   

Thanks again   
xxx


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Minimay, big hugs very unpleasant procedure, but sooo worth it when you get your result. have everything crossed for you on the 15th.


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Lychee - I'm so sorry that it didn't work. I to haven't been able to deal with the fact that my 3 transfers now have resulted in no pregnancy, even though the embies look good. I have realised that there is either an issue with the embryos or an issue with me. 

Embryos - you could ask your consultant if they would do polar body biopsy. Basically each egg you made has a tiny copy of itself which is called a polar body. This can be genetically tested straight after EC to see if your eggs are actually genetically sound. Although they can't check the sperm which actually fertilises the egg you could ask about DNA fragmentation and aneuploidy test which will look at a sample and check to see if there are any genetic issues... Otherwise you could actually do PGD (Pre-implantation genetic diagnosis) which is where they take one cell from the embryo and test it (although this is sometimes problematic due to something called the mosaic effect (basically they could extract the one cell which isnt' great when all the others are fantastic).

Otherwise - if it's not the embryos and it's your body - worthwhile doing karyotyping and immune testing including thrombophilia. If these come back odd they can be fixed with various drugs through your next treatment. On the immune thread there is also a lot of recent talk regarding clamidia testing. Basically the test in England doesn't show if you have had clamidia for ages. The test means collecting your own menstral blood and sending it to Athens... but it can be cured by taking a lot of antibiotics... 

What I've found is that some clinics focus on the embryo/genetic discussion and others on the immune/other stuff. 

Hope I haven't bombarded you with too much in one go.. but I think it's better to test immunes etc than to spend the money on more IVF, especially as private health care will cover the cost of alot of tests...

Good luck
nic x

Minimay - my clinic do a hysteroscopy straight after AF /before stimming starts so that transfer will be easier & they can map out your cervix. Forceps sounds awful!! OUCH! x


----------

